# The Level Thread



## That Marshal Fangirl

*MODERATION NOTE*


Jake said:


> Hi there, I'm going to have to ask for a few changes with posts in this thread. These small posts that contain nothing more than just the level you've reached really don't add much discussion, and read more like a forum game that belongs in The Basement. I'd really like for this thread to remain open, but from here onward we do ask that if you're going to post your level, please include some more context alongside rather than simply posting "20".




Post what level you are and when you finally reach that level you've been working toward.  I'm level 35 right now.


----------



## Bcat

I’m level 24 rapidly approaching level 25


----------



## Flare

Im like Level 18-19 rn.


----------



## PaperCat

level 16 at the moment


----------



## Relly

I'm on level 20 I don't get how others are already so high?! I play every minute of the day lmao


----------



## Envy

I'm at level 13. Haven't played the game much until the last couple of days.



Relly said:


> I'm on level 20 I don't get how others are already so high?! I play every minute of the day lmao



They must be spending IRL money.

Don't do that. Not only is it not worth it for these types of games, but this kind of game will actually grow boring to you if you spend money and burst through it really fast.


----------



## Relly

Envy said:


> I'm at level 13. Haven't played the game much until the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be spending IRL money.
> 
> Don't do that. Not only is it not worth it for these types of games, but this kind of game will actually grow boring to you if you spend money and burst through it really fast.



I bought tickets twice but I don't think its worth it either. But I guess it does make things take ages


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Relly said:


> I'm on level 20 I don't get how others are already so high?! I play every minute of the day lmao



I've been playing the Australian version, which came out quite awhile before the U.S. version.  That's probably why.  I play every minute of the day too lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> I'm at level 13. Haven't played the game much until the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be spending IRL money.
> 
> Don't do that. Not only is it not worth it for these types of games, but this kind of game will actually grow boring to you if you spend money and burst through it really fast.



I've actually only spent $4 on the game so I could buy K.K. for my campsite.  No cheating here!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh me? I'm as Lv 28 right now. I have a lot of time to rack up those points. I need a life...


----------



## mitfy

26. haven't spent any irl money on it, just been playing a lot!


----------



## Alicia

I'm level 28 right now, haven't spent any money on the game yet. But I've played a lot..


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alicia said:


> I'm level 28 right now, haven't spent any money on the game yet. But I've played a lot..


That reminds me. I didn't spend any money on mine either.

See? I can avoid your nasty tricks, Nintendo! You think by having the furniture and amenities take up lots of hours to complete when I reach a higher level is going to make me buy leaf tickets? WELL I AM FREAKING AFRAID NOT!!!! Only true Nintendo fans don't buy micro transactions and are extremely patient.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> That reminds me. I didn't spend any money on mine either.
> 
> See? I can avoid your nasty tricks, Nintendo! You think by having the furniture and amenities take up lots of hours to complete when I reach a higher level is going to make me buy leaf tickets? WELL I AM FREAKING AFRAID NOT!!!! Only true Nintendo fans don't buy micro transactions and are extremely patient.



I waited an obscene amount of hours for the final level of my tree swing to be done.  Patience is a virtue in games like ACC.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I waited an obscene amount of hours for the final level of my tree swing to be done.  Patience is a virtue in games like ACC.


I feel like waiting lots of hours is an advantage, because it gives you lots of time to hoard other things and craft items if you have enough crafting materials.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I feel like waiting lots of hours is an advantage, because it gives you lots of time to hoard other things and craft items if you have enough crafting materials.



True.  My wood supply was diminished so I had time to get it back up again and finish building furniture for Fauna.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> True.  My wood supply was diminished so I had time to get it back up again and finish building furniture for Fauna.


Ugh, I know!

Why do villagers never give me enough preserves? Why do villagers mostly want common stuff that I find rare? Why do rare fish and bugs seem so common in the wild and by people? Why why why?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ugh, I know!
> 
> Why do villagers never give me enough preserves? Why do villagers mostly want common stuff that I find rare? Why do rare fish and bugs seem so common in the wild and by people? Why why why?



Well Bcat posted a lovely chart about what villagers give which building supplies, and I believe only Angus gives you preserves.  I know that feeling, though.  I'm constantly struggling to keep up my supply of common fish and bugs but the rarer ones just show up like that.


----------



## Cheshire

I‘m level 42 now and the essence requirements for tier 3 amenities are INSANE. All I‘m doing at this point is stalking the quarry and scavenging essence from my villagers like a vulture...


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well Bcat posted a lovely chart about what villagers give which building supplies, and I believe only Angus gives you preserves.  I know that feeling, though.  I'm constantly struggling to keep up my supply of common fish and bugs but the rarer ones just show up like that.


I see. Looks like i'm keeping Jay and Apollo in my campsite forever.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Cheshire said:


> I‘m level 42 now and the essence requirements for tier 3 amenities are INSANE. All I‘m doing at this point is stalking the quarry and scavenging essence from my villagers like a vulture...



Yup I'm scavenging for cute essence between sobbing sessions to get the first level carousel...


----------



## Garrett

Level 51 - been playing the beta for a few weeks. All animals unlocked and invited. Ready for some new animals.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Update: Now level 36 and unlocked the final villager, Peanut!  I can't wait for the update so I have more villagers to unlock and my little Marshal can move in. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Here's a picture of what level i'm at now:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just got to level 15 yesterday...




Ik I suck at this game


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

lv 22 and i started yesterday


----------



## Paperboy012305

punctuallyAbsent said:


> lv 22 and i started yesterday


You used leaf tickets didn't you?


----------



## SpookyMemes

level 4 lmao

I installed the game on the 21st when it was officially available, played it for a little then stopped. I decided to restart so I made a new Nintendo ID and here I am


----------



## MokaAkashiya

I got to Level 40 today! I am kinda done with the natural villagers and moved onto sporty ones. I am finally getting preserved from Jay!! Now I can make ONE DRINK with like 30 cans of food.


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm level 23, almost level 24. I've just been playing a lot. I've only spent .99 cents on the game. I usually don't spend money on apps because I feel like it is a waste of money, but I wanted to support the game a little.


----------



## WynterFrost

I'm level 35 and haven't spent any money at all.


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm level 26, no RLC spent yet


----------



## Laurina

Finally hit Level 29! I had a busy day at work today, so I felt like I was stuck on level 28 for quite awhile. Hoping to hit level 30 tonight. I’ve been struggling with hitting max levels too soon for my villagers. I need to plan better!


----------



## Kazelle

currently only level 22 ;v; i’ve been only playing for a couple days and i’m curious about how much time there is until the markets rotate items? also feel rly unmotivated atm because there are never mackeral fish in my ocean and i don’t want to buy them from market boxes.
also wish the game could let us sell other things, like clothing! hopefully, they’ll add that feature and i can’t wait to see what other villagers may be added


----------



## angiepie

24. Making my way up to 25.




			
				Kazelle said:
			
		

> and i’m curious about how much time there is until the markets rotate items?


Every 6 hours. It depends on your timezone. I live in PST and it's 4AM > 10AM > 4PM > 10PM.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

Paperboy012305 said:


> You used leaf tickets didn't you?



actually, no. i just play a lot, lol.


----------



## Jeannine

I just reached level 23


----------



## Oceanas

i played the australian version first and transferred my data so im at level 43 rn lmfao


----------



## kayleee

Level 46 I?ve only spent 4 dollas (so far lmao)


----------



## Paperboy012305

punctuallyAbsent said:


> actually, no. i just play a lot, lol.


I play a lot. I guess I'm pretty slow at it.


----------



## cornimer

Just got to level 21


----------



## hestu

I'm level 21 right now, probably would be higher if I didn't have to work so much but whatever, I'll get there


----------



## Ellexi

I think I’m 26


----------



## Justin

I just hit Level 30 a bit earlier. Kind of embarrassed honestly to level this fast.... I need to stop.

This game isn't even that good.


----------



## J087

Just hit 20, and I still have 451 tickets to spent.
Gotta love My Nintendo points.


----------



## Nipasd

Justin said:


> I just hit Level 30 a bit earlier. Kind of embarrassed honestly to level this fast.... I need to stop.
> 
> This game isn't even that good.


This. 
Soon 29


----------



## Katelyn

41


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm at level 31, and i'm almost to level 32.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Justin said:


> I just hit Level 30 a bit earlier. Kind of embarrassed honestly to level this fast.... I need to stop.
> 
> This game isn't even that good.



The thing about the game is that its simplicity makes it fun.  I don't know why, it just is.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The thing about the game is that its simplicity makes it fun.



Tbh this is kinda what turns me off of it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh this is kinda what turns me off of it



To be fair, it's not for everyone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> To be fair, it's not for everyone.



True

It just baffles me that I'm like the only person on this forum (except for kinda that other person) who has outright said that it's not that interesting.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I mean, basically, if you have time to yourself to waste, you can resort to this. But I'd say don't play it all the time. Which is what the hours are for.


----------



## Elijo

I didn't find it interesting at first but now I find myself playing it whenever I have breaks at work. I'm currently at Level 13!


----------



## Jeannine

I hit level 24 today and am halfway to 25!


----------



## kayleee

I feel like since this is an animal crossing forum, you kinda gotta expect that most people are gonna like it

Would I play this if it wasn’t animal crossing themed? Absolutely not, but since it is, that’s what makes it worth my time lol


----------



## Lozzybear

I'm currently level 17. I don't play as much as I would like to so I would probably be much higher if I hit it hard.
I am making progress though.  Gotta get ready for the new villager additions~


----------



## Deathamabob

Envy said:


> I'm at level 13. Haven't played the game much until the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be spending IRL money.
> 
> Don't do that. Not only is it not worth it for these types of games, but this kind of game will actually grow boring to you if you spend money and burst through it really fast.



A lot of people had a four day weekend. No need to spend IRL money to level up quickly.

Currently soooo close to 32.

EDIT: Yay 32!


----------



## tolisamarie

A lot of us have been playing since October 25th. I'm level 54 and haven't paid a cent.


----------



## RobinHoody

I am level 28


----------



## visibleghost

im level 53. i have a problem w getting natural essence bc ive maxed my friendship w/ most natural villagers so i have to rely on the mine and inviting natural villagers into my camp and hope theyll gift me some essence )::

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> I'm at level 13. Haven't played the game much until the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be spending IRL money.
> 
> Don't do that. Not only is it not worth it for these types of games, but this kind of game will actually grow boring to you if you spend money and burst through it really fast.



ive been playing since october so no lol.


----------



## ImanIRowe

Level 25


----------



## Akira-chan

how tf are yall so high leveled?

im only at lvl 11 rn


----------



## aleshapie

Akira-chan said:


> how tf are yall so high leveled?
> 
> im only at lvl 11 rn



 You must not be leveling up your friends level. I just hit level 30 and unlocked peanut… Yay! So excited!!


----------



## Cai-crossing

*
Level 36, working hard to get to 40~ 
​*


----------



## Bcat

just hit level 30. woo-hoo!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm at 33 now.


----------



## Octaviian

I just hit level 29 - 1 more to 30!


----------



## Soigne

32, started a week ago.


----------



## Megumi

26 .... I just want kyle but I aint getting him x-x


----------



## lunatepic

started last week and I'm level 23
guess who has no life and has completely succumbed to serving needy virtual animals wee woo :^))


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 37 now!  I've really got to start saving my levels for when the Christmas update comes out.


----------



## Anactoria

I'm at level 22-23 ish! The game is starting to slow down/become a bit more tedious now though, not because of the crafting waits (which don't bother me, as I'm usually busy with other things), but because the fetch quests are way too repetitive. And there's a lot of pauses and animated sequences that are getting annoying - I really wish they'd just add your earned material/heart points/whatever without needing a new animated scene. Oops, I guess I'm complaining now. It's still very pretty though, and there's definitely a lot more to get creative with. I'll definitely try to hit level 40 before calling it quits!


----------



## Cou

lv28 right now, im aiming for the level i get fauna which is prob around 30 i believe so i’m really excited for her and can’t wait to spoil her!! i kinda hit a little block a few days back but i’m back on track and enjoying it again. the future update is also encouraging me to keep playing because of more wooden/cabin items whoo


----------



## goro

22 (almost 23), no irl money, i'm just hyperfixiating like hell


----------



## Ezamoosh

Level 42 now! Not dropped any money on it and I don't really plan to.


----------



## Vintage Viola

Level 6, just a hair away from level 7. I?ve only had the game a week, but I haven?t played the last few days, maybe that?s why I?m so behind.


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm almost level 27 now


----------



## Lackadaisy

I’ve been playing fairly obsessively for two days now and am about to reach 22 >.>

My boyfriend unlocked Fauna at Level 19 and I’ve been desperately waiting on her since then - no luck though yet!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm currently at level 36. I'm clearly sweeping through this game.


----------



## Jeannine

I just hit level 28 today


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lackadaisy said:


> I’ve been playing fairly obsessively for two days now and am about to reach 22 >.>
> 
> My boyfriend unlocked Fauna at Level 19 and I’ve been desperately waiting on her since then - no luck though yet!



You are soooo lucky!  I unlocked her at level 31 or something lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

And I thought villagers were to be unlocked at a specific level.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Reached level 36 and unlocked my last villager, (which was Roscoe)


----------



## noctibloom

My final villager was Fauna, who was probably the one I wanted the most...

Ah, well. her items require quite a bit of wood anyway.


----------



## Twisterheart

I just unlocked level 30 and got Peanut


----------



## MindlessPatch

I'm halfway to level 31 ^^
An early player although I kind of forgot about and neglected the game for ages anyway aha oops


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

33, almost at 34! =D


----------



## Decomposed

I?m two points from 40, no real life currency spent.


----------



## arbra

I am level 37, one my way slowly to Level 38!!


----------



## Lackadaisy

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You are soooo lucky!  I unlocked her at level 31 or something lol.


I hope you’ll be lucky with Marshal and get him soon now that the update has included him! :3


----------



## Paperboy012305

Level 37. And I seem to have unlocked all 40 villagers in the game. Now all I gotta do is invite them in my campsite.


----------



## Deca

Level 32, no real money spent


----------



## Nightmares

I'm only on Level 16

idk if the game came out later in England than the rest of you guys //shrug


----------



## RobinHoody

37 whoop whoop


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm already at level 39. And I still refuse to buy leaf tickets.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Just reached level 39. I haven't been using any leaf tickets (besides unlocking all 3 crafting slots) because other than that, nothing seems worth it to spend them on? I dunno


----------



## SpookyMemes

I'm on level 14 wooo

I feel bad cuz like everyone's on level 20+ and I'm just like hi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just hit level 39!  I wish the new villagers would come out so I'd actually make some progress lol.


----------



## Haydenv019

I'm only level 2.
ONLY BECAUSE I CANT PLAY ACPC ON A 4 YEAR OLD ANDROID PHONE THAT ACTUALLY SUPPORTS IT. CURSE YOU CUSTOM ROM!​


----------



## hestu

level 35 now! progressing pretty well haha


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

21 atm


----------



## Flare

Currently I'm at Level 20 now. It takes a while to level up now rip.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm still at level 16 lol rip

I've pretty much lost interest in playing, but I kinda figured that would happen, since it happens with pretty much any repetitive/mobile game I play.


----------



## Deathamabob

Level 41 now, slooooowly creeping toward level 42.

My list of animals to invite to my camp is rapidly decreasing, but I am trying to balance that with keeping enough resources for the amenities. I do have them all at 7 or higher!

My level 1 Tree Swing will be done in the morning, then I just need the Street Set to get everyone bumped up to level 15 for the max level. I'm a few short on Cool Essence, but I have everything else I need to get all the level 5s. Hopefully by the time the last one is done (10 days from now), I will be ready for the final set of Amenities (only worried about the level 1s for now XD)!

I love to plan it out and track resources in spreadsheets, so this is super fun, but I can waste way too much time. XD


----------



## sailormochi

Level 24! But the game is slowly starting to get repetitive :c


----------



## AccfSally

I'm on level 22 right now.


----------



## Alienfish

36 or 37 I think .. been blazing that game too much xD But yeah it's gets really slow when you reach 10 with most and they take 5ever to ask for their campsite items lol


----------



## chocopug

I'm level 25 right now.


----------



## deSPIRIA

hit level 31 today

- - - Post Merge - - -

i level up 2-3 times a day


----------



## jenikinz

I just started last night, I am at level 4.


----------



## Cryptade

Level 36!
Honestly I do feel like I might get tired and ditch the game for a bit, but it's definitely something I'll return to in the future! Or it'll be something I'll pick up when I just wanna pass some time occasionally.


----------



## Mandrewable

Level 41, haven’t got anything meaningful since level 35. I wish that they’d at least give 5 more invinotry slots per level after 35... no new neighbors or anything. It’d be cool if at 35 they started doing a new neighbor every 5 levels, but make them be super cool compared to the others.


----------



## chamsae

im at like..... level 6? im so bad at checking this game every day, and i made the mistake of downloading the australian version when it came out and got to level 18 there just to have it all cleared when the european one came out ;-; im trying to play it more now to get the festive decorations


----------



## Shele

I'm level 38 and I just finished the Christmas collection. Yay!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 40 now thanks to the new villagers!  I got this game like a month ago WTF


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Still level 16 ^^"


----------



## Bcat

just hit level 40 today!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Level 41! I'm really going somewhere.


----------



## dabbler

level 39 (almost 40) after 2 weeks of playing...


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm level 36 now


----------



## cornimer

Got to level 32 today!


----------



## jenikinz

I hit level 19 today, I have been playing non stop!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm level 42 and I started playing about 2 weeks ago.... I'm questioning how this happened, but at the same time I'm like, yeah I have no life lol


----------



## Alienfish

Misera said:


> I'm level 42 and I started playing about 2 weeks ago.... I'm questioning how this happened, but at the same time I'm like, yeah I have no life lol



Yeah same, I'm 40 already and I'm like, heck I spend way too much time on this but wynaut, one of the better app games I've played and I like the AC series sooo^^'


----------



## chocopug

I got to level 30 today!


----------



## shayx

I am level 55


----------



## jenikinz

I hit level 24 today.


----------



## noctibloom

42. I have attained the meaning of life.


----------



## Foreversacredx

I'm level 42 nearly 43. I love this game!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Now level 41.  This game shouldn't still be fun but it is.


----------



## Fizzii

29 today, wanting to level up asap


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I'm at level 42 right now


----------



## HHoney

Stalling at Level 44 - need natural essence - oh the natural level ups are so far awayyyy


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm already at level 44. And I only need to invite 12 villagers in my campsite. I'm already doing Hopkins' and Stella's, so that makes 10 left.


----------



## jenikinz

Just reached 29 today.


----------



## Elov

Level 41... and I didn't start playing until Nov. 27th I believe. x.x


----------



## kayleee

Level 52


----------



## Bcat

Passed level 44 last night


----------



## Octaviian

I hit 43 today!
I can tell it's starting to slow down at this point.


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm level 39


----------



## jenikinz

Level 32 today, hoping to reach 33 tonight


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Hit 40 finally! Hurray! Sucks that I have to wait for more villagers to come out, but at least I can work on hosting the rest of them, already did the new 4 for the challenge, now I need to work on the other's I've put off..


----------



## Fresh

Level 45

Getting harder and harder to level up now


----------



## Cheshire

I’m almooost (just one more heart, hnnng!) at level 50. 
Can’t wait for the new batch of animals


----------



## Lavochain

I finally got around to starting the game yesterday afternoon and safe to say I'm addicted. I'm at level 9, hoping to reach 10 very soon. I'm can't believe I put off playing the game for so long.


----------



## Anactoria

39... Soooo close to 40! Have to say I'm not playing as much as before now


----------



## cornimer

Level 38 right now, been leveling up pretty slowly the past few days


----------



## jenikinz

I am now at level 37.


----------



## Deca

41 as of now! Levelling happens at a muuuuch lower rate now, and honestly i'm starting to get bored cause it's become so repetitive


----------



## jenikinz

I am at 39, I am working on getting my amenities up because I have about 4 animals that can't level any higher and it is slowing things down.  I wish I had realized about the amenities sooner!


----------



## BunnyHunny

Level 41 and it's slow going now, especially since I haven't been keeping up too well with the amenities.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Level 47! All I have to invite now is 3 villagers. How cool is that?


----------



## Gloomyreaper

Just hit level 21 today, but its already at the halfway bar so I think I'll make it to 22 by nightfall. Just finished crafting my first amenity too, I spent too much time planning before realising it doesnt take up a regular crafting slot.


----------



## jenikinz

I hit level 40, but it does seem that the last few levels took a lot longer to get there.  Most the animals I talk to now are leveled up higher where it also takes longer to level them up, so I think I will be crawling along with levels for a while now.  I have 27 hours to wait for my natural amenity to level up the naturals that have been capped at 10 for a week   I hate seeing those hearts wasted.


----------



## Noir

Relly said:


> I'm on level 20 I don't get how others are already so high?! I play every minute of the day lmao



I'm actually level 23. I didn't buy anything or any like that. I used my nintendo rewards for free things with points/coins I earned. So, there is that. But I wouldn't spend money on microtransactions so easily. This would not be an exception.


But yeah. ;x Like, the hat and shirt for the camper shop's brand, that was earn only through nintendo, if I remember correctly.


----------



## carp

level been-too-long-to-remember

*checks app*

level 16 ouo


----------



## windloft

Level 32 !! Been playing since last week and it's been a total blast. Can't wait for the update! o/


----------



## Soigne

32! i can't remember what i was before my save was deleted, but i think i was around here so it's glad to be back to where i was.


----------



## deSPIRIA

hit 41 yesterday. now i usually level up once every day, or every two days. i'm not going to invite more villagers to my camp for now (i have 23 so far), just gonna use the materials to upgrade my amenities.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I hit 41 today! Yay me!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm at level 48! And what's even better, is that I only need to move in 1 villager, and that's Roald. He'll be able to be invited in my campsite at 5M EST.


----------



## Deathamabob

I am level 51 with 6 points to go to 52. All campers have been invited and are 11-15. My natural campers will have their max friendship raised to 20 tomorrow (first of the 4).


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

42! Upgrading my street set to level 4 pushed me over right before I came to work. Which was neat cause I didn't really get to play today as I had other stuff to do, and got horrible sleep. X.X


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

42 over here.  I think I'm not really leveling up anymore because I've only built the cute amenities, but I'm fine with that.  Hopefully when the rest of the new villagers are added I can level up quite a bit.


----------



## Kinoko

I hit level 40 on wednesday, I think I?m 41 now.


----------



## jenikinz

I am at 42 (and a half...lol)


----------



## maarowak

level 46 here! sadly can't buy any leaf tickets, so my progress has slowed down considerably while I farm for essences for amenities haha


----------



## Merol14

Level 52 here. I hate to level up now. I feel old lmao


----------



## jenikinz

I am at 43 today.


----------



## WolfyWolf

Think I was almost 30 last time I checked. Once I got Kyle I haven't gotten on quite as much.


----------



## Anactoria

I'm at 40 now, though I've definitely mostly stopped playing...


----------



## Livvy

Level 32.  Tbh I am obsessed w/pocket camp more than my actual towns atm. lol


----------



## AccfSally

I just hit level 31 today.


----------



## kayleee

57 &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jenikinz

I am at 47 today


----------



## chocopug

I hit level 40.


----------



## visibleghost

im level 65


----------



## aleshapie

Now at 57...a tad obsessed maybe?!


----------



## likalaruku

Currently level 41. Working towards getting all of my secondary amenities to level 5 so I can start all of my... ::looks at dictionary::  tertiary amenities.


----------



## 50m4ra

34 got like 3 up today a big achievement yaknow!

- - - Post Merge - - -

35 woo hoo! This is _way_ better then Christmas!


----------



## jenikinz

I got 48 today


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just made it to level 52.


----------



## Crystiesc

Just reached level 50


----------



## amemome

58!! The grind continues.


----------



## jenikinz

I am at 49 now


----------



## AccfSally

Almost on level 40 now.


----------



## PaperCat

lvl 26 :/


----------



## Libra

Level 55 this morning. The extra points during the "Host The Most" event helped because leveling is rather slow at this point, LOL.


----------



## Bcat

passed level 50 the other day!


----------



## Marte

43


----------



## Paperboy012305

I’m at level 53, and I’m getting bored of this game right now.


----------



## Sholee

Level 40... and i only started a week ago. The addiction is real.


----------



## jenikinz

So close to 50, I am finding it takes longer to level up now.


----------



## ChocoMagii

Level 55 / I did get it a month earlier cause' I'm from Australia
No real money spent. And don't plan on ever.


----------



## Cheshire

I'm at level 58, and slowly getting bored with it... I've got all the items (apart from the villager's pictures) and amenities, and my materials just keep piling on/overflowing, because I don't need them for anything anymore - it's kinda frustrating. I hope we get AC Switch soon?.


----------



## Loveablegal

Level 33 fun game not going to spend any money


----------



## JCnator

I first played the game since December 27th, and I already reached Level 23 as of now, all without ever spending a single cent! Though, I begin to feel like it's taking a bit longer to raise more level and the game doesn't do much to spice the variety up.


----------



## Merol14

Cheshire said:


> I'm at level 58, and slowly getting bored with it... I've got all the items (apart from the villager's pictures) and amenities, and my materials just keep piling on/overflowing, because I don't need them for anything anymore - it's kinda frustrating. I hope we get AC Switch soon™.



Ditto. 

I would have liked that Nintendo push just a little more for all those completionists. I will try to wait until I build the tier 3 rustic thing. I hope that Nintendo updates the game with something more interesting to do. 

Honestly, the gardening was cool, but I regret the prizes. I'm not willing to collect all those collored walls or chairs >.>


----------



## jenikinz

I just started level 52, but getting increasingly frustrated and bored with it. 

The daily goals are getting more and more ridiculous with them asking you to get a lot of something (which whenever it is required for a goal suddenly I get everything BUT what I need to complete it) for ONE essence.  
The animals in my camp have been really stingy lately with giving out supplies, several days in a row all I got was bells.  
And the time to go through my friends list just eats up too much time.  I don't know how much longer I will be playing it


----------



## AccfSally

I'm almost on level 42 now.


----------



## Sundance99

I started playing on release date in the US.  I’m currently on level 60.  I really enjoy playing this game because I can play a few minutes at a time.  I wish there were more clothing options, but maybe that will change soon.  I love the updates and the fact the updates are released often.


----------



## Bcat

I'm at level 51, halfway to level 52


----------



## Valliecat

I'm level 37!!


----------



## lizardon

I'm 59 right now


----------



## dudeabides

I'm a 48 currently and have 42 of those invited villagers


----------



## ClefairyKid

Bit inactive atm but since I started playing as an Australian a bit earlier, I'm still level 71 which ain't so bad


----------



## PaperCat

just hit lvl 30.


----------



## SpookyMemes

level 25 lol


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm only level 22 lol. I've been playing for over a week now maybe?


----------



## MopyDream44

Just hit level 54 this morning. I started playing three weeks after the release, so I was a bit behind, but I feel like I've caught up fairly quickly.


----------



## Chiana

I am at level 42.  I wish the game was not so sloooooow and laggy on my old tablet.  Sometimes it takes over a minute or two for a screen to load.  I have looked into cheap options for a new device and have a couple in mind, but had other expenses that had to be dealth with first.  Sometimes it takes over a minute or two for a screen to load.   If it were faster, I like the idea that I can play in short bursts of free time.   In the meantime, I grow a lot of hybrids  and just stay on that screen.


----------



## lizardon

Just reached Lv.62


----------



## Deathamabob

Approaching 71 now and I got all my animals to level 16-18. I'm trying to keep them as evenly leveled as possible.


----------



## Coriakin

Level 52 here; all animals have been in my camp at one time or another. Currently, 7 animals who give cotton are in camp, plus 1 animal whose special item I'm crafting


----------



## PaperCat

lvl 34


----------



## lilbeebee

I'm 54 now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got serious about this game for the event.  I'm level 48 now, though it seems silly compared to the high levels everyone else is at lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm already at level 62, and I haven't been doing requests with villagers often. Most of it was talking to them at the Campsite.


----------



## Xyla

47 here


----------



## Purpur

Lvl 77. Feeling bad for not being to play while asleep haha


----------



## AhleLacieX

Level 67.... Only bought tickets once again, for the one kk item I was short, I refuse to waste money on phone games haha, just been playing regularly since it came out in november in canada


----------



## allainah

i'm now lvl 66


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow, haven't bumped this in a while.  I reached level 52 yesterday.


----------



## kayleee

I'm level 79


----------



## NiamhACPC

Level 52. Haven't spent any real money on the game. I've completed my flower/bug/fish catalog without buying any of them but completing my clothing and furniture catalog aren't real high on my list, since I don't want to buy stuff I don't find attractive. Maybe once I'm level 80 and have a gazillion Bells and nothing else to do.


----------



## creamyy

i'm level 62


----------



## Sundance99

I’m level 81.  All amenities are upgraded to highest level.  RV is upgraded and paid off.  Working on the flower furniture.  I play way too much but I love this game!


----------



## Phalaenopsis

Sundance99 said:


> I’m level 81.  All amenities are upgraded to highest level.  RV is upgraded and paid off.  Working on the flower furniture.  I play way too much but I love this game!



Does anything happen when you pay off your RV? Do you get anything?


----------



## Sundance99

Phalaenopsis said:


> Does anything happen when you pay off your RV? Do you get anything?



Unfortunately, no, there isn’t anything you receive after paying off the loan.  I figured I had a lot of bells so I paid it off.  I wish there was something you receive for it!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Im level 35. 
Dont play it all the time, play a fair bit during events but im taking my time with this game so i dont burn out with it.
Have had it since release but enjoying it!


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Just hit level 54 this morning. I started playing three weeks after the release, so I was a bit behind, but I feel like I've caught up fairly quickly.



Level 76 now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just reached level 57.


----------



## allainah

level 76


----------



## amemome

amemome said:


> 58!! The grind continues.



86... ho boy has it been a journey


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Level 76 now!



Just hit 84 today!


----------



## joelmm

level 65


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hit level 62 today.


----------



## RAQ

I turned 79 yesterday and almost at 79.5 tonight.  I'm retired so I have some time on my hands


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Just hit 62 today!


----------



## SpookyMemes

SpookyMemes said:


> level 25 lol



level 45! only took... 3 months lol


----------



## FireNinja1

Hit level 30 today. I started only a few weeks ago, which is why my level is so low compared to others in this thread.


----------



## Meliara

I hit 85 today. I remember thinking around level 40 that it wouldn't hold my attention for much longer. AndthenIdontknowwhathappened.


----------



## kayleee

I’m level 93


----------



## Becca617

reached level 72!


----------



## NiamhACPC

kayleee said:


> I’m level 93



Wow. Why did I think 80 or 85 was the top level?

I'm 75.


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Just hit 84 today!



Level 90 now. Getting closer to 100!!


----------



## creamyy

creamyy said:


> i'm level 62



Level 77 and should probably hit 78 by the end of the night


----------



## lizardon

Lv.95 now, hard to level up now..


----------



## Chicha

I'm currently at level 66! I'll probably reach the next level sometime next week. I'm in no hurry to level up.


----------



## Aaren

I'm level 68 now!


----------



## Alienfish

Level 74 I think... Pretty high considering I don't play way as much as before.. But I guess it comes since they keep adding too much.


----------



## Merol14




----------



## Daysie

I'm level 97


----------



## calamitybot

just got to level 64- i took a long break from playing in december and january and now i have to catch up to everybody lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Turned level 65 today!


----------



## Garrett

Level 100.

Nothing special happened.


----------



## lizardon

at 99 right now


----------



## boring

Level 51 due to the fact I keep playing on and off lmao,,, I'll try to stay dedicated this time


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Level 90 now. Getting closer to 100!!



Level 95!


----------



## Flare

Level 56 right now.


----------



## boring

Level 52!! It's about time I got active again.


----------



## lizardon

just over 100


----------



## whatnamenow

Finaly hit 67 today


----------



## boring

Tjis level up happened at the greatest time lmaoo


----------



## Bcat

I'm almost to level 80!


----------



## geetry

Just hit 53 today!


----------



## Sowelu

I am currently at level 101 (have been playing since release). Since most of my villagers are maxed out, I guess leveling up will slow down until new animals are added. 

I don't understand the current animal 'level 20' cap. As I mentioned in the wish-list thread, Nintendo should up the animal/villager level and make the new max reward be a special scrapbook memory of said villager interacting with you, the player. The rotating reward image can be of the villager holding the scrapbook or a video reel, etc. 

It's very unsatisfying (and not very motivating) to see those request points fade in the air and the level heart unable to grow when a villager is maxed out. I don't get the logic behind the current limit as they had to have known that hitting level 20 doesn't take very long in this game.


----------



## *luxebabe*

I just hit 65 today!


----------



## calamitybot

ive been playing since it was released, just not all that active for the first few months


----------



## lizardon

101 for now


----------



## boring

Level 56!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 66 now


----------



## joelmm

Level 75 right now


----------



## geetry

56!


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently Level 60 in Animal Crossing Pocket Camp.


----------



## KatPancake

I think I'm 77-78? I can't check right this sec.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh boy, I’m at level 80!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got to level 67 today.


----------



## lizardon

just reached 102


----------



## allainah

level 88


----------



## mocaccino

42 :0


----------



## Ras

I hit 91 yesterday.


----------



## tamtam

Hit 100 this morning!


----------



## Garrett

102. If only the animals could go above 20...


----------



## meggtheegg

I'm level 53 and just wanna get to the level where I can get Maple in my contacts list 
She's one of my ACNL dreamies and I kinda cant wait to have her in PC


----------



## lizardon

just reached 102


----------



## AccfSally

Level 60, just got on it yesterday.


----------



## Sundance99

Level 103 as of today.  I have no life &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## allainah

just hit level 89


----------



## Themadgamer

Just hit 101


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 68.


----------



## Tikikata

I'm level 40! That seems so low compared to everyone else. XD


----------



## geetry

59 today. Got Jitters.


----------



## tamtam

103.  Getting there!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 69 (ayyy lmao)


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Level 95!



Level 99 now...sooooo close XD


----------



## Moonfish

I got to leave 52 today and I’m real excited that Alfonso is unlocked for me.


----------



## calamitybot

I'm now 3/4 of the way to lvl 100! Twenty five to go baybeee


----------



## deuces

63 i think?? idek how yall level up 
heck i only level up when those amenities come rolling in


----------



## boring

Just hit level 60 and I'm feeling proud


----------



## lizardon

Just reached 106


----------



## geetry

64 now.


----------



## PaperCat

I think im lvl 57.


----------



## Ryumia

Just reached level 63 today.


----------



## lizardon

107 now, so slow to level up


----------



## Garrett

107 too. Whoo!

I wish they'd throw in some whacky random gift when you level up now. Maybe a cookie.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Right now I am lv. 42 and am working to get to lv. 43


----------



## lizardon

109 now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thanks to the new villagers I'm now level 70.


----------



## Fresh

106! The grind don’t stop.


----------



## AccfSally

Level 62

And I unlocked Naomi.....


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Level 99 now...sooooo close XD



XD I totally forgot to post at level 100.....level 102 now!


----------



## Garrett

109


----------



## Moonfish

Level 61 and unlocked Octavian


----------



## TamaMushroom

61, it's hard to feel up, but I have not played very often! The villagers that show up are always the high level ones, so they don't let you level up as easy.


----------



## tamtam

109 now, but it's definitely harder to level.  I usually only have 1 or 2 per round that aren't maxed.  19-20 seems to take forever! lol


----------



## lizardon

110 now


----------



## RNRita

Level 58.


----------



## Flare

Currently Level 61, and I unlocked Poppy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 72 now.


----------



## Hat'

Oh god I'm only level 54 I think lol


----------



## lizardon

112 now


----------



## Ashariel

116


----------



## lizardon

113, hard to level up


----------



## Fresh

110.

Hoping I can get max before civic/historical/Gulliver/random wave


----------



## Garrett

112

Plus a cool million bells

Need more stuff to buy!


----------



## Flare

Got to Level 64 and unlocked Maple.


----------



## Foreversacredx

Level 80 now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 74 now.


----------



## Loveablegal

Wow I am on level 48


----------



## deuces

level 69 LMAO im so pleased with myself even tho my mental age is ten, MAX


----------



## Sundance99

Just leveled up again...113.


----------



## Apriiil

Level 8 D: cause I got a new phone and had to restart. FML.


----------



## PaperCat

lvl 60 so far


----------



## lizardon

114


----------



## Garrett

I saw a screenshot earlier on Reddit showing someone at level 118 which is apparently the current maximum.

Not long to go for some of us!


----------



## tamtam

Hit 114 last night.  At least I'll be closer to max when the next round of campers hit.  Don't think I'll ever hit max, I have round after round of all maxed campers.  Been pulling the ones that need leveled into my camp then kicking them next round (hoping they'll show up the next round).  Works sometimes, sometimes not.  Oh well.  I also only have 3 more special request items to do, so calling cards are extremely limited lol


----------



## lizardon

115 now


----------



## Chizuru

69


----------



## dagwoood

Garrett said:


> I saw a screenshot earlier on Reddit showing someone at level 118 which is apparently the current maximum.



I can confirm this - as of yesterday, I maxed-out the friendship level of *all *the Pocket Camps characters, and I'm now stuck at level 118.

It's taken since November of last year, but I got there in the end


----------



## lizardon

116


----------



## nanpan

Level 66 !


----------



## tamtam

116.  Is the new cap 121?  and then 123 after the next 2 arrive, or how does that work?


----------



## Bcat

Hit level 92 today!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 76.


----------



## Chizuru

Got to lvl 70 yesterday


----------



## Ashariel

Yep for every character added u add 1 level...


----------



## allainah

just reached level 100 last night


----------



## Chizuru

Reached 72 today


----------



## lizardon

117


----------



## Tikikata

I made it up to Level 42, woot!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 77.


----------



## lizardon

118


----------



## blushpeony

Lv. 16


----------



## biker

I don't remember I think I'm 79 or 80


----------



## Magpiecrossing

Level 13,started 2 days ago haha


----------



## Garrett

Level 116. 

It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## lizardon

119


----------



## Garrett

Lvl118 and 1.5 million bells.


----------



## lizardon

120


----------



## Livvy

Almost to level 90


----------



## dagwoood

Level 121.


----------



## lizardon

121


----------



## PaperCat

64


----------



## Tikikata

Level 43! Almost to 44...


----------



## rinabun

I'm level 48 right now, but I want to try catching up to my cousins, who are well above 60!


----------



## Bcat

Hit level 96 yesterday


----------



## occultcake

I've been inactive for a while, but I just leveled up to 64 yesterday!


----------



## Garrett

Level 120. 

I would've thought I'd be bored by now, but I'm not. I still enjoy popping in every day and seeing what everyone wants.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 79.  Can’t wait until 80, it’s always so satisfying to have an even number for a level.


----------



## Flare

Currently Level 75.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think I'm at level 18 but idk, I can't get myself to get back into it


----------



## lizardon

122


----------



## cornimer

Just got to level 53


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finally level 80!


----------



## mimituesday

90! 
i sent in a suggestion that the rewards for levels be better because backm in the beginning you used to get really good stuff for every five levels or ten levels but it stopped after like 35 and now it's just the same thing over and over and over again and i don't know if people at level 100 or higher got good stuff for it but i think they need to.......


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently level 70 in Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.


----------



## Bcat

hit 97 today!


----------



## lizardon

123 now, so slow


----------



## kellyleroc

Newbie Alert &#55357;&#56833; 
I just started yesterday so lvl 6 but thought it be good idea to post lvl hoping to achieve asap and work towards 
Lvl 30 
I will come back and check in when reached


----------



## lizardon

124
somehow feel boring, everyday is doing the same thing in this game..


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently level 72 in Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.


----------



## Chick

_People:_ Hi, I’m level 100.
_Me:_ hi im lvl 34 lol rip

I literally got Pocket Camp at release date because I’m Australian and got it early, yet I just got bored of it midway through then gave up lol... and now I’m here crying in the corner because I’m about to miss out on a sunflower event. Rip.


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> XD I totally forgot to post at level 100.....level 102 now!



Just hit 112 today. I don't play as often as I did a few months ago. I didn't even finish the scavenger hunt because my playtime dropped so much for a few weeks. Still planning on playing until the one year anniversary at least. I'm curious to see what will happen. Will the events repeat? Will we continue to get new events? Will we EVER get a Switch announcement? Honestly, I think I lost a little bit of steam with Pocket Camp because I really thought we'd get the Switch announcement at E3.


----------



## Bcat

Hit 98 today!


----------



## joelmm

85. I hope they put new events to make the game funnier.


----------



## sigh

level 59, haven't spent any irl money on it so far. i don't necessarily have a level goal, i just try to level up for the leaf tickets + villager unlocking


----------



## Garrett

Level 125 with 2.5 million bells and nothing to spend them on. 

I've dropped off Fire Emblem Heroes, but I'm still somehow motivated to check Pocket Camp at least once each day.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 82.


----------



## lizardon

125, but no time to check it every 3 hours, busy busy on work


----------



## OctoLiam

I am level 28 I really want to get to level 30 though C'MON VILLAGERS FILL YOUR HEARTS


----------



## arturia

I'm level 6. I just started yesterday


----------



## lizardon

126 now


----------



## tamtam

125.


----------



## Bcat

Hit level 100 yesterday!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have been at 63 for a while, but I really only help the villagers in my campsite lately. Though maybe if I level up Julian might appear.


----------



## lizardon

127


----------



## visibleghost

im at like 117 but i've pretty much stopped playing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 83.


----------



## boring

After several breaks I just hit level 64!


----------



## Garrett

Level 128.


----------



## lizardon

128


----------



## Luna Moonbug

level 42


----------



## AccfSally

Level 70 going on 71.


----------



## lizardon

129


----------



## tamtam

Level 128.  Loving the snacks as daily rewards! lol


----------



## lizardon

130 now


----------



## Ryumia

I'm level 76 in the game now.


----------



## lycaena

Currently lvl 75, going to be 76 soon!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing

I?m level 19. But I would be higher if I played more often lol, I just check it every few days lol


----------



## lizardon

131


----------



## Aaren

Update, I'm half bar away from level 100! I'm so excited!


----------



## Tikikata

Level 45!!


----------



## lizardon

132


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 85.


----------



## Soigne

I've just reached level 69... it's amazing how high some of you guys are.


----------



## lizardon

133


----------



## Garrett

132. Got my first lvl25 animal today too, the lovely Maple.


----------



## lizardon

134


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 86


----------



## lizardon

135


----------



## lizardon

136


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Just hit 112 today.



Just hit level 119 today. I wanted to wait until I hit 120, but levels are moving slowly these days since my focus is more on events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 87


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 88


----------



## Garrett

135


----------



## lizardon

137


----------



## lizardon

138


----------



## lizardon

139


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 89


----------



## lizardon

140


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 90!


----------



## Tikikata

Finally made it to 47. I feel like I'm super behind everyone, lol!


----------



## Ryumia

Currently at Lvl 85 in the game at the moment.


----------



## Garrett

139.


----------



## Dracule

Level 41 (almost 42). Everyone is so high level, oh gosh. ;-;


----------



## lizardon

141


----------



## Greninja

Wow there are people in the 100s already?! geez...


----------



## lizardon

142


----------



## lizardon

used some snacks, 143 now
I don't like the bronze treats, so slow, wasting time


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Level 37
Have not spent any real money


----------



## lizardon

144


----------



## lizardon

145


----------



## smonikkims

Just started playing again after almost the entire game's lifetime away and I'm at level 53. No real money spent or going to be spent on it.


----------



## Dracule

Level 52. Going up slowly, but surely. After spending a little bit of money on the game I quickly stopped, lol. Not worth it. XD


----------



## AccfSally

I'm on level 81 now.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

I'm level 64 almost at level 65. I have not spent any real money


----------



## lizardon

146


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 91.


----------



## Chouchou

I'm level 60 right now but I started playing around June this year so I think that's pretty decent.
I've spent around 5 euros in real money but that was for extra leaf tickets because I really wanted a couple more shots on some fortune cookie items.


----------



## Alex10

Level 78!


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> Just hit level 119 today. I wanted to wait until I hit 120, but levels are moving slowly these days since my focus is more on events.



I spent some time leveling a bunch of villagers using my snack stock, and I'm now at level 126. My goal is to get all of my villagers to level 20 first, then I will start working on maxing all of them.


----------



## lizardon

147


----------



## mogyay

i'm at 92 currently! god bless new villagers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

mogyay said:


> i'm at 92 currently! god bless new villagers



How about that, I just hit level 92 as well.  I do so love heart farming new villagers. c;


----------



## lizardon

148


----------



## lizardon

149


----------



## Angel-Rae

I finally made it to 100!


----------



## Jake

Hi there, I'm going to have to ask for a few changes with posts in this thread. These small posts that contain nothing more than just the level you've reached really don't add much discussion, and read more like a forum game that belongs in The Basement. I'd really like for this thread to remain open, but from here onward we do ask that if you're going to post your level, please include some more context alongside rather than simply posting "20".


----------



## mogyay

...tfw there isn't much context to a level tho

i'm 94 now, really wanna push for 100, could probably do it quite easily thanks to my hoard of candy but i like having a collection for the new villagers


----------



## smonikkims

I think Jake mostly means don't post just the level every time you hit a level. Maybe just post celebrating hitting a level milestone or a level that granted you furniture or a villager you really want  or otherwise only posting if you actually have something to say about it!


----------



## visibleghost

i stopped playing for a while and then came back and a bunch of villagers had been added. over the last week or so i've gained five or more levels, now i'm almost at 130. :0


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It literally took Jake 10 months to notice this thread lmao.  But you heard the guy, let?s try to up the quality of our posts.


----------



## Jake

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It literally took Jake 10 months to notice this thread lmao.  But you heard the guy, let’s try to up the quality of our posts.



No it didn't. The thread started off fine but started going downhill as time went on.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jake said:


> No it didn't. The thread started off fine but started going downhill as time went on.



Ooh, ok.  Fair enough.  I guess just posting a number isn’t really quality content.


----------



## lizardon

Just hit 150. So slow to level up now, and my work is so busy, have to remember to check it out every 3 hours. But usually when I check it out, it's already few hours after..
For some people like me who doesn't have too much to say, seems a little hard to post here..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 93.  I’m really looking forward to getting to level 100, but it’s gonna be slow going if they don’t add any new villagers for awhile.


----------



## lizardon

Hit 151 now, hard to level up, got some villagers 25 now, so have more chances to see those lv 25 show up on the map, which is wasting time..


----------



## Yume777

I just reached level 100, and I am quite surprised to see you can keep on leveling up. There is not much about it, apart from getting gifts. I wish there was some special prize for reaching a particular level.


----------



## biker

I'm 101 and I thought I was too much high for the game, but then there are people +130 lmao. I'm not even mad that's amazing


----------



## Ashariel

I'm at lvl 146...i have everyone except the new 4 at lvl 22 or higher I have 30 at lvl 22...68 at lvl 23....9 at lvl 24...lucky none at lvl 25 I'm hoping luck will be on my side and they will.all be reaching 25 around the same time so I don't have a bunch of maxed out players in my recreation spots..


----------



## Onyx

I'm at 54! I got frustrated when they added a bunch of things to build so I kinda stopped lol


----------



## Vintage Viola

I stopped playing almost a year ago, so I was still at level 15 before I picked it back up today lol. Now I’m almost lvl 19.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thanks to the new villagers they added I am now level 95.  I’m really hyped that I’m getting so close to level 100, even though you don’t get a special prize or anything.  It’s just such a satisfying level to be.


----------



## lizardon

153 now, after those new villagers came out, level up can be a little faster, but no much fun


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> I spent some time leveling a bunch of villagers using my snack stock, and I'm now at level 126. My goal is to get all of my villagers to level 20 first, then I will start working on maxing all of them.



I am now at level 131 (I forgot to post at level 130). Despite using calling cards, additional request cards, and snacks, I still have around 30 villagers to level just to 20 (none of my villagers have it level 25 yet). I spent a few hours the other day leveling my villagers just enough to get their special furniture requests, but I still have around 10 requests left since the new villagers have been added. I imagine I will climb a small handful of levels in the next few days with the new villagers. Oof....these levels are getting harder to earn.


----------



## lizardon

156 now, nothing new, just leveling up


----------



## mogyay

yay, finally! i know a lot of people are hitting much higher levels now but i'm happy considering i took a few months break from the game!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just turned level 96.  I wanna be 100 so bad at this point that i'm considering spamming the hell out of the newer villagers for requests.


----------



## Stella-Io

Level 121. I would be much higher had I played more often. After a while I stopped doing requests for the villagers on the islands.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Am now at level 75. I also got Rosie to level 25 and Freya is level 24.


----------



## wALEX

i'm level 34 T-T my best level villager is 10 (i've so much lvl10)


----------



## Daysie

I am at level 155


----------



## thora

I've only just started my game from scratch tonight,
so I am currently level 2, wanting to hit Level 35
for the moment.


----------



## lizardon

157 for now, hard to level up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 98...I really wish they?d add some new villagers so I could get to 100 faster. :/


----------



## koopasta

I just hit level 65... Another disappointment of a reward.


----------



## lizardon

159 now, super super slow to level up, always seeing full level animals..


----------



## xSuperMario64x

After being away from the game since prob December of last year and bring stuck at level 16, I've finally gotten myself to level 30. Though I'm being a bit impatient since I reeeeeally want to unlock Pietro...


----------



## meowlerrz

I just hit 101 and I absolutely cannot believe it. I don't have any animals maxed and I'm still working on getting all amenities to max level


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

Hit level 68 today! I'm really hoping to hit 60 soon! It's only taken me a whole year. LOL!

Also, still praying to get Vic from the level ups. He's my favorite villager, so fingers crossed!


----------



## koopasta

Sigh...hit level 66 and got Hamlet... A villager I absolutely despise.


----------



## Accidental-Mayor

*Level 91*

Just hit level 91 after some breaks from event burn out. Just have the newest addition of civic friends to get to my campsite and I am catching up on crafting all of the new items.


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 67! Unlocked Marshal!


----------



## lizardon

160 now, i guess 161 is the full level for now??


----------



## koopasta

At level 68, I finally got Octavian! I'm so excited!


----------



## koopasta

Level 69 lol


----------



## auroral

Currently 94, about halfway to 95! I've been playing on and off since launch with some pretty big breaks in between, but I've been playing pretty consistently for a couple of months, at least! Though my camp looks pretty awful still despite having nearly every item unlocked. I just... don't know how to decorate lmao.


----------



## cornimer

Just got to level 70 yesterday


----------



## koopasta

I just got to level 70!


----------



## Laureline

Just got to level 9, hoping for 10+ tomorrow.


----------



## AccfSally

Slowly moving from level 86 to 87.


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 71 today!


----------



## Laureline

Level 16 now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 99...Nintendo better add some villagers I can heart-spam soon lol.


----------



## AppleBloom

I'm level 106 heading towards 107
I thought I'd stop playing when I hit level 100 because I was getting so fed up and still sort of am with the whole repetitiveness of it all..but I just keep going..


----------



## RoyalLeoKnight

Level 60 today!! \o/ The grind was real, but I did it! Also, I FINALLY got Vic as a Villager at level 59. I just need him to show up so I can level up his friendship!


----------



## Marte

68. Just started playingit again after months of nothing


----------



## koopasta

Level 72! Just got Diva, which means I can put every available frog in my cMpsite!


----------



## Laureline

Ending the day at level 26.


----------



## Giddy

I'm LV 50, I'm actually surprised cause I don't always play the game, just when my phone is around me and it is rarely.


----------



## lizardon

161 now, one more level to the full level


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 73 this morning.


----------



## koopasta

Now I just hit level 74!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just got to Level 40 half an hour ago. Really hoping I can keep this pace of gaining 1-2 levels every day!!


----------



## Dracule

I’m finally at level 70. >_<


----------



## Laureline

Level 39 atm.


----------



## FlowerChild313

Lol level 69 onto 70 soon!  

I've been playing since the fruit party though which was in May! 
And I've only used leaf tickets once for the red riding hood cookie and gotta say I was thoroughly disappointed.. didn't even get the tree and had like 3 or 4 woodsman outfits and I'm a girl  never got the red riding hood outfit/hair at all


----------



## Ashariel

I'm at lvl 157 finally... Most of my animals are at lvl 24 a few at 25 and the newest 5 are just at lvl 23 sadly it's a working progress.


----------



## Soigne

Just hit 90...it's very slow going.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It finally happened...I’m feeling so satisfied right now. :,)


----------



## lizardon

So 162 now, have reached the Max level currently, need to get new level or new villagers to continue this game...


----------



## Laureline

Level 46 as of now.


----------



## Stella-Io

Just reached level 124. Eesh. I'm slow.


----------



## Marte

78, hoping to reach level 80 before december  Crossing my fingers woop woop!


----------



## mogyay

just hit 106, feel like it's taking me weeks now to progress to the next level lol


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 75 and unlocked Ribbot! Time to try to force another frog into my campsite lol


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 76.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 101!  It's actually almost as satisfying as being level 100 because the number is visually pleasing.


----------



## nanpan

Just hit level 110


----------



## Breath Mint

I've been at level 88 for a while now. I stopped trying to level up months ago because going around and doing all the requests every 3 hours felt like way too much of a chore. After last weeks update, seeing all the people on my friends list with level 100+ kind of makes me want to start leveling up again though.


----------



## Laureline

Just got to 58, hoping to get to 60 by Tuesday.


----------



## koopasta

I just hit level 77 by spamming Peewee with treats he probably didn't need.


----------



## Ashariel

I'm on lvl159.. I I have 54 on lvl 24 the rest are on lvl 25 all less 20 points from 25.. I'm almost there!!! And no more insight starting I wonder y that is.. I wonder if they are starting to stop.


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 78!


----------



## mogyay

finally at 110, felt like i was at 109 for months


----------



## Ashariel

I finally made it 162 I'm so happy I made it before the new animals came out


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 80!


----------



## koopasta

Level 81!


----------



## Breath Mint

I've gone from 88 to 94 since Tuesday. Basically averaging one level per day


----------



## auroral

I hit 99 two days ago and am so close to 100! I feel like I should've hit 100 a while ago, but lately I've only been getting on to do the mandatory dailies weeps.


----------



## petaltail

i hit 50 a while ago! i think it was a long time coming since i've been playing on and off for ages without really committing to it.
i want to level up faster now though bc i've been playing pretty much daily recently.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I went from 101 to 103 today thanks to the new villagers and the various treats I had on me.


----------



## auroral

I hit 100 today after shoving a bunch of snacks at Diana! Super happy she was added fdjklfdsjakl I'm getting so much closer to being able to have my entire town's population at my camp!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

...And now I’m level 104.  Wow, those new animals made it really easy to heart farm.


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 83!


----------



## mogyay

112 thanks to the new arrivals, should hit 113 soon if i spam them with treats which i probably will


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

.... y'all im like 20 lmao


----------



## lizardon

164 now, working on the new villagers


----------



## Breath Mint

Finally hit level 100. It already feels so much better than level 99


----------



## koopasta

Just hit level 85 this morning!


----------



## koopasta

Hit level 87 on this fine Christmas morning


----------



## koopasta

Level 88! I'm leveling up really fast!


----------



## koopasta

Level 89! I really need to get to 90 asap because this is really bugging me lol


----------



## Dracule

koopasta said:


> Level 89! I really need to get to 90 asap because this is really bugging me lol



Girl, I get that! Haha. For some reason, I feel oddly more complete whenever my level ends in 5 or 0.
~
Level 82! Hoping to jump to 85 sometime soon.


----------



## koopasta

I finally got to 90!


----------



## Megan.

Finally got to level 100 even though I've been playing since the beginning.


----------



## carackobama

I just hit 76!


----------



## Dracule

I reached lvl85 about a week ago! I’m halfway to lvl86, but I haven’t been attempting to level right now.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I'm currently level 5. My current goal is level 10 for that sweet amenity spot in my campsite to open up! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I'm level 6!


----------



## auroral

Kind of mad @ myself tbh because I haven't been getting on a lot lately, so I've only hit level 104 since the last time I checked in :' ) That's only like.... 4 levels in I think 3 weeks or so. (Idk actually I'm too lazy to check the last time I posted wheezes)


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 79!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ah forgot to post this but I hit 105 about a week ago.


----------



## Breath Mint

I have no idea how people get 160+ tbh, I just got 103 earlier and it feels like such a drag


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I just hit level 60!!







Also I feel so _#blessed_ to have all those leaf tickets and bells lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Breath Mint said:


> I have no idea how people get 160+ tbh, I just got 103 earlier and it feels like such a drag



I'm nowhere near that and I'm also starting to feel it really drag on. It would be a miracle to see myself get to level 100 tbh


----------



## lizardon

167 now, so slow to level up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

107 now, thanks new villagers!


----------



## mogyay

120! this is getting reaaaaaaaaaaally slow lol, i miss getting 10 leaf tickets every couple days


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 81 this morning!


----------



## lizardon

169 now, slowly level up


----------



## carackobama

Forgot to update but I reached 82 the other day!


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> I am now at level 131 (I forgot to post at level 130). Despite using calling cards, additional request cards, and snacks, I still have around 30 villagers to level just to 20 (none of my villagers have it level 25 yet). I spent a few hours the other day leveling my villagers just enough to get their special furniture requests, but I still have around 10 requests left since the new villagers have been added. I imagine I will climb a small handful of levels in the next few days with the new villagers. Oof....these levels are getting harder to earn.



*Level 144*

I hadn't posted in a while, in part because my interest in Pocket Camp was waning and I wasn't as active as I once was, which ended up making my levels creep along. Now that we've got new mechanics for making chores much faster (thanks for your hard work Pete) I'm starting to see my levels move along again, and I am once again trying to level all my villagers to at least 20. At the moment, I still have 20 villagers I need to get to level 20 XD, but I have only unlocked two villagers from Blathers. If I manage to unlock all the villagers from Blathers, I will be right back at 30 villagers to get to level 20. The game seems to want to keep me frozen at that number it seems lol. I had managed to fully max out 8 villagers before the upped the max level to 30. I'm not terribly interested in maxing out all villagers, so at some point my levels will move along very slowly, but until then, I'll keep working on those lingering villager photos.


----------



## mogyay

bumping this bc i hit 130 today :' ) it's been a v slooooooow road but thanks to the new villager maps i got there quicker than i thought i would


----------



## imiya

Just hit 60! Due to my on-n-off playstyle  I think that's a fairly good level.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I hit level 110 last night.  I hadn't leveled up in forever so it felt good.


----------



## Breath Mint

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hit level 110 last night.  I hadn't leveled up in forever so it felt good.



Pretty sure you used to be ahead of me by about 5 levels now I'm level 115. Guess I play too much lol


----------



## Nougat

I'm only at level 53 and I've actually been playing since the game launched.. I just couldn't get myself to grind all the requests to level up, as it was so time consuming. With the new update though, I've already grown a few levels! It makes it so much easier


----------



## auroral

Hit 111 a few days ago! ;v;


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 87!


----------



## Nougat

I hit 54 today!


----------



## auroral

I actually leveled up again today ;v; this past month i've been far more active with pocket camp so i'm glad i'm leveling so quickly!!


----------



## imiya

61! I check in about twice a day now that I finished up the cabin decoration thing.


----------



## Animecafe102

I'm currently level 97, only 3 more till 100!


----------



## carackobama

Just hit Level 88!


----------



## Alicia

I've been inactive for a long time, just came back to the game yesterday and I'm level 66.


----------



## visibleghost

i finally hit level 150 woop woop. i don't play a lot anymore but i'm trying to get everyone to friendship level 20


----------



## Nougat

Turned level 55 today!


----------



## lizardon

175 now, so slow now to level up


----------



## dagwoood

lizardon said:


> ... so slow now to level up



I share your pain  

I'm level 177 myself and currently, to level up, it's taking me between 1 to 2 weeks!

It's great when new characters become available though - I hoard any generic treats I get so I can give them to them and level up quickly.


----------



## lowaltitude

I recently started playing again and I've been able to skyrocket from level 31 to level 50 in less than a week! I won't be satisfied until I have all my favorite animals available to invite onto my campsite though :') Who knows how long that's going to take...


----------



## carackobama

Hit Level 90 today!


----------



## Nougat

Leveled up today! Finally at level 56 thanks to some excessive candy giving


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hit level 112 this morning!  I decided to use some of my extra treats.


----------



## AccfSally

Was able to get to my game yesterday, I'm on level 88.


----------



## slatka

I'm level 99 will probably reach 100 by the end of today, it's getting quite draining levelling up if im honest


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 91! c:


----------



## AccfSally

I'm now on level 91 going on 92.


----------



## slatka

made it to level 100 finally took a long time haha


----------



## Bosmer

I'm now 94 going on 95


----------



## Stella-Io

Just hit level 131 this afternoon when I caught some fish.


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 93 this morning!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

New villagers are great.  I'm level 113 now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I hit level 76 recently. I've been leveling up a lot faster since Pete's functionality has been implemented in the game. I really like it, and makes the game feel a lot less like a chore.


----------



## LaBlue0314

I just reached level 101.


----------



## drowningfairies

Just hit 56.

I keep taking severely long breaks from this game, so I feel extremely behind.


----------



## seliph

i'm nearly at level 160 which is a little embarrassing but it could be worse, new villagers help a ton.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Ive just really got back into pocket camp and im at level 51.

After taking a few breaks as the events just do my head in some times xD


----------



## AccfSally

I just made it to level 95 today.


----------



## Bosmer

Getting closer to 100, I'm currently 98.


----------



## lizardon

180 now, stop playing now, kinda board, have fun guys!


----------



## seliph

im at 160 now, ballin'


----------



## cornimer

Today I got to level 84!


----------



## moonbyu

level 29!


----------



## Elin

Just got to level 54 a little while ago!


----------



## happycheeks

I'm level 175


----------



## slatka

got to level 102 idk how people have gotten such high levels im already drained from levelling up


----------



## drowningfairies

I'm 58.
I never should've stopped playing because I feel so behind. 
Gonna keep trying to catch up.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

one account like lv 80
started a new account few days ago lv 4


----------



## Bosmer

I reached 100 yay


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> *Level 144*
> 
> I hadn't posted in a while, in part because my interest in Pocket Camp was waning and I wasn't as active as I once was, which ended up making my levels creep along. Now that we've got new mechanics for making chores much faster (thanks for your hard work Pete) I'm starting to see my levels move along again, and I am once again trying to level all my villagers to at least 20. At the moment, I still have 20 villagers I need to get to level 20 XD, but I have only unlocked two villagers from Blathers. If I manage to unlock all the villagers from Blathers, I will be right back at 30 villagers to get to level 20. The game seems to want to keep me frozen at that number it seems lol. I had managed to fully max out 8 villagers before the upped the max level to 30. I'm not terribly interested in maxing out all villagers, so at some point my levels will move along very slowly, but until then, I'll keep working on those lingering villager photos.



*Level 154*

I spent some time today using my snacks, calling cards, and additional favors to gain a few levels, so I'm at 154 now. I still have a handful of snacks, and plenty of cards to use, so I may spend some time trying to fast track my way to 160. Funny thing is I always thought I had a fairly high level until we were able to see our friends' levels, but I have some hardcore PC friends. I have about 25 friends who are either right around my level or higher, and of those friends about 10 are a good deal higher than my level. I did have a few periods where I only really logged on for events and didn't bother with my villagers, so I it makes sense that I've fallen behind.


----------



## LilD

Level 69. Just unlocked Hamlet!


----------



## Elin

Level 59 as of a little while ago! I definitely tend to play more during the events.


----------



## carackobama

I hit 97 this morning!


----------



## AccfSally

I finally made it to level 100 and was a bit disappointed at the rewards for it.


----------



## carackobama

Hit 98 yesterday c:


----------



## Themadgamer

Just hit 190, would be nice if the rewards got better.


----------



## auroral

I hit 120 last night!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just got to level 115.  I was only a few points away so I spammed for friendship points until I got there lol.


----------



## Ryumia

I'm currently level 99 in the game.


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 100!


----------



## Chouchou

hit 96 today


----------



## Bosmer

110 getting to 111


----------



## Soigne

i’m level 97 now!


----------



## Elin

I hit level 64 a little while ago!


----------



## MopyDream44

MopyDream44 said:


> *Level 154*
> 
> I spent some time today using my snacks, calling cards, and additional favors to gain a few levels, so I'm at 154 now. I still have a handful of snacks, and plenty of cards to use, so I may spend some time trying to fast track my way to 160. Funny thing is I always thought I had a fairly high level until we were able to see our friends' levels, but I have some hardcore PC friends. I have about 25 friends who are either right around my level or higher, and of those friends about 10 are a good deal higher than my level. I did have a few periods where I only really logged on for events and didn't bother with my villagers, so I it makes sense that I've fallen behind.



*Level 160*

I've been sending out Gulliver with a lot of my Timmy/Tommy fortune cookie dupes to get more snacks. That has helped me level quicker. I only need to unlock about 7 more special request items, but I still have quite a few villagers to get to level 20, and none of my villagers have reached level 30 yet. I think levels will start to move much slower again.


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 102!


----------



## seliph

i just hit level 167 last night, big yeehaw


----------



## Elin

Hit level 66 just a little while ago!


----------



## mogyay

i hit 141 today, i'm playing a lot more in order to get to 150!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I got to level 116 a couple days ago in an effort to get up to 250 leaf tickets so I could get a Chrissy cookie box.


----------



## cornimer

I hit level 87 yesterday!


----------



## Marte

101. It's going so slow now, my goodness haha.


----------



## visibleghost

i hit 160 yesterday. new villagers being added makes it easier to level up lol


----------



## Elin

Just hit level 68 yesterday!


----------



## Ossiran

Hit level 102 today.


----------



## 22lexi

Wasn't active for a very long time before I finally got into it again. 49 (will hit 50 by today)


----------



## slatka

i just haven't been bothering levelling up in so long now it's just draining and feels like a chore i've been on level 104 for quite a bit now.


----------



## carackobama

Just hit 103!


----------



## Marte

carackobama said:


> Just hit 103!



High five, me too!


----------



## Rainhex35

I am currently level 114. Almost to 115. Been playing since day one with a small break after a year.


----------



## AccfSally

I made it to level 103 yesterday.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

I just hit level 88 yesterday.


----------



## Rainhex35

Hit 116 yesterday. Close to leveling again.


----------



## carackobama

Just reached 105!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I level up quite slowly because I mostly just fawn over the villagers in my campsite and not much else.  That being said, I turned level 117 this morning.


----------



## Elin

Reached level 74 yesterday!


----------



## Ossiran

I hit level 104 last night. Though it took me a while to go from 102 to 103, Gulliver finally gave me Chief's map and that gave me plenty of hearts to reach 104 quickly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I turned level 118 a couple days ago.  Again, it's slow going because I really only level up the villagers in my campsite.


----------



## cornimer

Today I got to level 89!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Went on a heart-gathering spree after discovering I had a lot of silver and gold treats.  I'm level 119 now.


----------



## Phawnix

I want to see someone start a new account and post in this thread every time they level up...

I got level 1!
I got level 2!
I got level 3!

but seriously I got level 90 recently... would have gotten it a long time ago but lazy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 120!  It's such a satisfying level to be honestly.


----------



## Chouchou

I think I'm at 107 or 108 now.


----------



## visibleghost

i'm level 172


----------



## SoftCrowbar

I finally passed 100 a few days ago! Now I'm at 103


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm level 121 now!  Yay me, I guess.


----------



## Cheybunny

74 I believe. Hehe, I'm a babby I guess. ;w;


----------



## DinoTown

37... the most baby of all


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 122!  The gold and silver treats really come in handy when you want to level up quickly.


----------



## jenikinz

I recently started playing again so I am only level 53. So much has been added, when I stopped they had just started with the flowers and now I am having to learn all this new stuff!


----------



## sorayomi

I picked up the game again earlier this week and have already gone up to 10+ levels &#55357;&#56837; I'm only on 57 though.


----------



## jenikinz

I just hit level 55


----------



## DinoTown

Level 47 was hit this morning... I'm still so baby


----------



## jenikinz

I am level 60 now


----------



## jenikinz

Just hit 61


----------



## jenikinz

On 68 now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 123 currently.  The 10 leaf tickets you get when you level up motivate me to heart farm.


----------



## jenikinz

So close to 70 I can taste it


----------



## jenikinz

Level 72


----------



## Chouchou

111 now


----------



## jenikinz

77, but super close to 78


----------



## Milleram

I'm on like level 47 or 48? I took a break for a while but I just started playing again. I wanna keep leveling up so I can unlock Julian. XD


----------



## jenikinz

Just hit 78...


----------



## thecheese103

Been back after a really long break, went from mid-20ish to 62 over the past month or so. Been slowing down on the grind lately since I got my best buds Octavian and Julian!


----------



## jenikinz

I am at 80 now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 124 now, thanks to the added Sanrio villagers!  Chai is my favorite, she's so cute <3


----------



## Ossiran

Hit level 107 now that I can give multiple treats at once. Still need to rank up the Sanrio villagers.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Level 98, been around this point for a while now so hopefully I can break it.


----------



## mogyay

just hit 152, feels like months ago i was at 150 though


----------



## jenikinz

Verrrrry close to 82


----------



## Chouchou

113


----------



## jenikinz

Just hit level 83


----------



## sorayomi

I finally got into the 80s tier~ I'm on 81 at the moment!


----------



## jenikinz

I am on 87


----------



## Vizionari

got to level 62 today!


----------



## jenikinz

Used up all my snacks and got to level 89


----------



## Romaki

I just recently got back into it, so I'm at a low 35 at the moment. Not sure for how long I want to keep on playing it, but at the same time it's also the best looking modern Animal Crossing game at the moment and I just like seeing and hearing it.


----------



## TSquared

Just hit 96 this morning! Keeping the hustle up to finally reach the big 100 asap.


----------



## jenikinz

Level 90 now


----------



## Breath Mint

I used a few of my snacks and went from 145 to 148 in the span of a few minutes


----------



## jenikinz

I am on 94 now


----------



## magicaldonkey

about halfway to level 46


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 125!  Thanks, Marty.


----------



## The Pennifer

Same thank you to Marty  Level 167


----------



## jenikinz

Level 97, very close to 98


----------



## magicaldonkey

reached level 47 earlier today !


----------



## Ras

I got up to 191 yesterday.


----------



## sorayomi

I am currently on level 93~
That 100 mark is really close, haha.


----------



## jenikinz

I just hit 98


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 126 now, really want those leaf tickets so I can finally craft a My Melody backpack. :c


----------



## Ossiran

I finally went and hit level 108.


----------



## jenikinz

on 99


----------



## visibleghost

i hit level 180 a few days ago


----------



## jenikinz

Finally just hit 100!


----------



## zombiepants

Level 95 and looking for some red pinwheetles. My ID is 0515-4797-539


----------



## jenikinz

I just hit 108.


----------



## Breath Mint

I made it to level 150. Never thought I'd ever get this far


----------



## Ossiran

I hit level 110 last night.


----------



## LaFra

I just hit 96!


----------



## Hanif1807

*Level 42 and beyond!*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 127.  The new Sanrio villagers are helpful for leveling up.


----------



## Ossiran

I hit level 111 last night.


----------



## jenikinz

114 now


----------



## Mel Meow

At the moment I'm level 63 =3


----------



## Ras

197. I’m nipping at my buddy Zevrix’s heels now.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 128!  Getting to 130 slowly but surely.


----------



## jenikinz

Just hit 117


----------



## cornimer

I'm at level 96! Getting towards 100


----------



## creamyy

Made it to level 127


----------



## Chouchou

121


----------



## LaFra

Finally level 100! Let's rock!


----------



## jenikinz

120 now


----------



## jenikinz

123 now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm level 129 now, I'm so close to 130 I can almost taste it.


----------



## Chouchou

Hit 122 today.


----------



## YunaMoon

Is this game worth getting back into?


----------



## Phawnix

YunaMoon said:


> Is this game worth getting back into?



Yes.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

YunaMoon said:


> Is this game worth getting back into?



It's a great time passer and a lot of fun in my opinion, so yes.


----------



## jenikinz

YunaMoon said:


> Is this game worth getting back into?



I would say yes. I am addicted to it, especially on my days off. My hours are about to change so I won't be able to be on more than once or twice a day on days I work which stinks, but I think it is a good way to pass the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Very close to 126 now


----------



## jenikinz

Just hit 126


----------



## Chouchou

Just hit 125


----------



## jenikinz

I am now on 127


----------



## Ras

200


----------



## sorayomi

Took a break due to playing FE:3H, but I'm going to get back into it... currently on level 101!


----------



## jenikinz

128


----------



## Chiana

I just hit 226.  I would have been sooooo close to finishing before the camper levels were increased to 35 recently.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Level 66*. I'm pretty fast at leveling up lol


----------



## jenikinz

129


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I guess I forgot to post that I was level 130.  Yay me.


----------



## creamyy

made it to 130!


----------



## jenikinz

I am halfway through 130


----------



## cornimer

Hit the big 100 today!


----------



## jenikinz

I am at 131 now


----------



## lexy_

I am at 180 now and I am satisfied with that level, furthermore the level will increase slowly now because of the new Gulliver system so I am really fine with 180.


----------



## sorayomi

2 hearts away to hit lvl 106


----------



## Romaki

I'm 114 right now. I'll miss the times when I could grind many levels each day. Super jealous of people who get to grind using the new gold snacks from day 1.


----------



## LilyLynne

I finally hit 100 ! That was exciting for me


----------



## jenikinz

Halfway through 132


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 131 now.  A much less satisfying level to be lol.


----------



## jenikinz

Just got level 134


----------



## Circus

Man I'm at like 70. Where are y'all getting so many gold snacks from?


----------



## dagwoood

I'm currently up to Level 220; it takes a while to level up though!


----------



## jenikinz

I hit level 136 today...it is slow going now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm level 132 now.  Need those precious leaf tickets.


----------



## Ossiran

I hit 120 the other day, though I have enough treats I could probably boost myself a few more depending on which villagers I level up.


----------



## chocopug

I'm level 62. I've started playing again after a break (I take a lot of breaks from Pocket Camp it seems...).


----------



## Romaki

Just passed level 127. I can't imagine what leveling up will be like without new villagers and amenities.


----------



## sorayomi

Halfway through lvl 110 &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lizziety

I’ve been playing more recently and finally got to level 80! I started playing as soon as it came out so my level is a little embarrassing hehe. I’ve been leveling up quickly by using all of my hoarded treats and snacks  .. maybe one day I’ll be in the 100’s like most of the people I have on my friends list LOL


----------



## Miharu

Just started playing today and currently level 13! :> Aiming for level 15 so I can have my own cabin to put furniture and decorate stuff in. Especially for the home design contest! C:<


----------



## chocobeann

Just started back up after a long break. Currently at 42, aiming for 50! I can't imagine how long it takes to get up past 100.


----------



## auroral

It's been a while since I've posted in here, but I'm currently at 155! I'm literally like.... one little sliver away from 156 though. It's just getting kind of tough now that almost all of the villagers are around 20+


----------



## BluebearL

I got pocket camp this week and have managed to reach level 24! I haven?t had a lot of time to play but I am a fast leaner so I think I?m doing alright.I have just over 300 leaf tickets and I am really torn as to what to spend them on, terrain or fortune cookies. I might keep saving until the next tbt event (presumably Christmas) in case I need to buy some stuff for an event or something if I am still active at that time.


----------



## lexy_

I have got one level but it takes so much longer now lol, I am at 181 now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I turned level 133 a little while ago.  Leveling up is extremely slow without any new villagers being added.


----------



## sorayomi

Got to lvl 121 and trying to use up all my candies to lvl up some more !


----------



## Chynna

I was leveling up pretty fast but now that I am level 36, it seems as if it is moving slower now. My goal as of now is to reach level 50.


----------



## kyle on saturn

I used to play frequently, now I don’t, I’m at level 44. I want to level up to get more villagers I like.


----------



## Buttonsy

I just got to level 103 today! At this point, there aren't special villager or furniture unlocks or anything, so I'm mostly just trying to get those sweet leaf tickets.


----------



## lilbil

I'm level 67 right now, Hoping to get into the 100's but it gets so tough to level up at this point unless you really super stock up on items to feed villagers with?


----------



## gbrrrl

just hit 100! i?ve been playing since about mid-summer. have never used real money.


----------



## Sweetley

At the moment Level 34, almost 35. Never came that far in this game, as in my first attempt playing it, I only reached Level 22 before I deleted the game because of lack of interest


----------



## Celinalia

i'm level 8 right now but honestly i don't play that much, i prefer the actual games. i'm not a fan of the whole leaf ticket thing and i think not living in a house with your villagers nearby with the stores and harder fishing etc just destroys the whole animal crossing flair


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 134.  It takes me so long to level up now because I can't be bothered to interact with any villagers except the ones in my campsite.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 136 now.  Just plugging along I guess.


----------



## mogyay

i think i hit 186, something too high anyway


----------



## Chynna

I am now level 57. Since I have accomplished the goal of making it to level 50, my next goal is level 100.


----------



## Hanif1807

Level 73. Trying to actively back to the game


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 137!  I still don't understand how people have reached such high levels, although I guess if I forced snacks on all the villagers I've unlocked I'd get there eventually.


----------



## Darkesque_

I was on 9 before I uninstalled it.


----------



## marthasc1978

*Level 114*

Hi,  I'm at level 114.  I've been playing for I think about 6 months.  I've seen many people ask how others have leveled up so quickly. I don't buy anything with real money but play a couple times a day on my phone.  I realized a while after being stuck at one level that if I continued to build all the different types of campsite amenities that my villagers didn't have a chance to sit idol in a locked state and of course the more they level up the more you level up.


----------



## mogyay

i hit 190 today! i'll probably get to 200 pretty quick thanks to all the new villager maps i have (and all the candy i've been hoarding)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I am now level 139.  Leveling up is as slow as usual.


----------



## Legendere

I just hit level 80, I've been playing since the early release days but I've gotten frustrated and uninstalled the app several times lol.


----------



## sorayomi

Long time since I've last posted here. I am now level 150!


----------



## John Wick

I reinstalled it when they made it compatible with Android 10. Just had it for about 8 weeks and I hit level 91 today.

Keeping it until NH comes out, as it's the only game I have.


----------



## Mairmalade

109 lol

Been playing on and off since release. Levels past...50 (I think) become less satisfying because you get the same bonus.


----------



## rinabun

last time i posted on here i was level 48, but i just recently reached level 102!


----------



## moonbell

I'm at 151 currently. Almost 152!


----------



## xara

just reached level 2!


----------



## xara

reached level 5 :3


----------



## xara

reached level 8 and am almost at level 9 :3


----------



## xara

reached level 10!


----------



## xara

reached level 13!


----------



## xara

reached level 14 and am almost at 15!


----------



## xara

reached level 15!


----------



## xara

reached level 16!


----------



## xara

got to level 17!


----------



## xara

reached level 18!


----------



## xara

got to level 19!


----------



## xara

got to level 20!


----------



## xara

got to level 23!


----------



## xara

reached level 24!


----------



## xara

got to level 25! 
cant believe i only started playing yesterday o_0


----------



## xara

got to level 26!


----------



## xara

reached level 27!


----------



## xara

reached level 28!


----------



## xara

got to level 29!


----------



## xara

got to level 30!


----------



## xara

got to level 31!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I made it to level 140 this morning.  It was very satisfying lol.


----------



## xara

got to level 32!


----------



## xara

reached level 33!


----------



## xara

got to level 34!


----------



## Romaki

Just reached level 179.


----------



## xara

reached level 35!


----------



## xara

reached level 36!


----------



## Senni

I just downloaded the game today and it's so cute! Just hit level 4!


----------



## Senni

Since playing a bunch more hours, I'm now at level 15, which is quite exciting!! I've unlocked the cabin and a lot more crafts!


----------



## ExtremelyTired

Level 47 right now! Just got back into the game after a long break, will stay committed this time.


----------



## Senni

I just got level 29! Exciting!!! At level 50 is new level in the cabin so I'm excited (not that I've decorated my cabin at all yet, I've barely even decorated my campsite...) but I'm excited to play more! Gonna be playing nonstop til ACNH, after that who knows, maybe I'll keep playing and keeping up the Happy Helper plan (because wow I am LOVING this trial) or perhaps not...!


----------



## LilyLynne

I'm glad you are enjoying the game, it is cute. I still like it after all this time. I just hit 140.


----------



## Senni

I hit level 33 this morning!! Congrats on lv140 Lily!  do you like the frog Lily?


----------



## mocha.

Hit level 46 today ~ 

I usually play this game on and off but I’ve been enjoying collecting the gyroids for the event, it seems to keep me coming back!


----------



## visibleghost

i recently hit level 220, i'm halfway to 222 at the moment. decided to use my snacks to level up my friendship with everyone, so now i am around level 26 with every single villager in the game except for a few i have at my campsite. that made me level up quite fast!


----------



## tinysaiph

For a while I've been at a consistent, steady progress where my level is equal to the number of campers I've invited. Eg. Lv. 85 would be accompanied by inviting my 85th villager. Recently, though, the number invited has reached 95 while at lv. 86, as I've been crafting a lot more, crafting more, etc. 

I've also *finally* redecorated my campsite from the default given at the beginning of the game (I know)


----------



## mogyay

i finally hit 200 yay! i think i'm on 202 now. i figured i'd probably stop playing this month for good bc of nh BUT the items are just too dang cute so..


----------



## mocha.

Hit level 50 finally and i changed some of my camp mates around, so now I’m hosting Maple, Lily, Molly and Beau. My faves ; u;


----------



## You got mail!

Currently I’m at level 92. I have lots of candy from gullivers island so I should use them but I’m too lazy. But gonna want those level up tickets. I’ve also finally upgraded some amenities so the max friendship of various types is increased


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I just turned level 141 today.  I gave one of my villagers a couple gold treats to give me the last heart needed.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 145!  I've been giving the New Horizons villagers lots of treats.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Level 148, I'm betting this won't go up much more now that I have New Horizons.


----------



## Clock

I don't play that much, but I think i'm in the 80's range, its just I don't have much motivation in the game.


----------



## AzureTheFox

I'm at level 50, but now that I have the second story for my cabin and all the villagers I wanted, I'll probably level up slower.


----------



## Tommi

Just hit level 292


----------



## bam94-

Level 226! I've been playing a lot less since New Horizons came out, but I'm still participating in the events and try to get on every day.


----------



## Goop

I think I'm like level 118?


----------



## Romaki

Turned level 189 on my quest to get that dang cat hair from the cookie. :C


----------



## Roxxy

I just got up to 185 today. Haven’t done as much since new horizons came out but still play regularly


----------



## Livia

I'm level 57. I only started playing this year though. I could probably level up quicker, but I always forget about the treats. I never give them out


----------



## Romaki

I'm 217 now. Not a lot of progress in like a year, but I'm too lazy to collect items every three hours.


----------



## petite_p

I just turned level 96! This is my first animal crossing game in the series and I used to play it religiously.


----------



## huuussein

i'm level 220! i've been playing on and off (mostly on lol) since the game first came out! i'm mostly off when an event doesn't really speak to me, i don't mind missing out on stuff too much!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I finally hit level 100 today! only took me four years lmao.


----------



## Croconaw

I don’t play anymore, but I’m pretty sure I ended my stint playing this game at either level 56 or 57. I won’t be leveling up anymore as I have this app deleted. Pocket Camp didn’t compare to the real thing.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Since I quit this game my level was around 135


----------



## tarepanda3ame

I'm level 247 

Can you tell that I was obsessed with this game when I first started playing? I wanted to seek out another Animal Crossing game to play during the burnout lull of New Horizons pre-2.0 update. And I have always enjoyed casual mobile games, so the fit was great for me! Not obsessively playing anymore, but I still enjoy playing this game daily.


----------



## angelcat621

Fairly new player here. I just hit level 8 but I look forward to advancing even more. Got two cats at my campsite and I must have MORE. Sorry Goldie, I like you but no dogs allowed.


----------

